# Barrel Head Mulcher Vs Disc Mulcher



## verretro (May 18, 2015)

I would like to get some feedback on mulchers for skid steers. Looked at barrel head mulchers and also looking at Skid Steer Forestry head by Diamond Mower. 

Has anyone had experience with both types? It seems like they both have pros and cons. 

Appreciate any advice/opinions.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Forestry head will be lighter and less expensive and mulch the hell out of stuff up to 3 inches. Blades should cost less than $25 each, cheap enough to change often and keep sharp. Barrel heads are heavy and will cause skid steer center of gravity to move forward. Result will be machine steering issues and premature wear on front roller. Teeth are expensive and there are a bunch of them. To my knowledge, they can't be resharpened, so when they are dull the only choice is replacement. Good luck.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check out Fecon.


----------



## shadeearthworks (Sep 23, 2015)

Depends on what the intended use for it is. My customers and I prefer the barrel head type, leaves a much nicer finished product. It can also handle much larger material. they do cost a lot more though. Cat makes a great head and so does fae, and fecon.


----------

